# hi guys



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

hi there guys - just joined up here on the recommendation of martyn - and i'm loving this forum already!

just about to buy myself a PC from someone in cullybackey in antrim on ebay!

really love to get my car clean and shiny, and i think this is the place to learn how to do it right!

i know it's been asked a million times, but any recommendations on products to use?

my car is this, btw:


















- a 2002 BMW 330Ci - i normally wash it about 3 or 4 times a week, and find that polish lasts a couple of weeks tops - i polish by hand using bond auto stuff - i wash the car using one of our own products called Gleam - it is a car shampoo with carnuba wax, and leaves a lovely finish, i normally chamois my car off also, but there are always a few wee niggly swirl marks that i cannot get out.

on Martyn advice i'm going for a PC but what product would you guys recommend me using on the car?

last week i clayed my car, and polished it up and i really couldn't believe the difference - i have never had a car cleaner in all my life - and this includes a freshly painted MR2!!!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

good god, the tone is lowered now :lol:

welcome lad, for the BMW hard paint i think the Menzerna range is best for getting out defects, and polish with blackfire. See my thread for the results.

see www.polishedbliss.com for all the gear


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

polishedbliss is out of the mezerna i need! but thanks for the heads up on the blackfire. do you apply it by hand or PC?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice motor, mate.

Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

big pimp said:


> polishedbliss is out of the mezerna i need! but thanks for the heads up on the blackfire. do you apply it by hand or PC?


i apply it by hand ok.


----------



## dmc1980 (May 8, 2006)

welcome along mate, nice car.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

welcome big pimp. Lovely motor. You cant really go wrong with the poorboys range either.


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Turning into a right old RMS fest here........

Welcome Ross.....


----------

